# <--UNIDOS LOS ANGELES--> CAR SHOW SUNDAY AUGUST 11, 2013 @ WALNUT HIGH SCHOOL



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

_*FLYER COMING SOON
*_


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

HAHAHAHA GOOD JOB COMPA UNIDOS LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!!!!!


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

BACK TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ITS GONNA BE CRACKIN CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FLYER:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

UNIDOS Los Angeles will be putting together one hell of a show.....


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

who do we contact for vendor info


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP!


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

butternut said:


> who do we contact for vendor info


I GOT THIS MUCHACHOS!!!! I LEFT YOU A PM THANKS


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

eddieflores78 said:


> UNIDOS Los Angeles will be putting together one hell of a show.....


:yes:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

butternut said:


> who do we contact for vendor info


PM SENT.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> ITS GONNA BE CRACKIN CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FLYER:thumbsup:


ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE UNIDOS FAMILY :h5:


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the support .. ROYAL IMAGE...


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

plumjuc said:


> ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE UNIDOS FAMILY :h5:


THANKS NICK FOR THE SUPPORT SEE YOU AND THE WHOLE ROYAL IMAGE C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Chubbroc94 said:


> T.T.T


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

T>T>T


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW AUGUST 11 2013 AT WALNUT H.S LOOK FORWARD TO HAVING ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS FLYERS WILL BE POSTED SOON


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

got the pm will call you.


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

*UNIDOS LOS ANGELES CAR SHOW
*_*
AUGUST 11,2013 SUNDAY @ WALNUT H.S. ( 400 N. PIEERE ROAD 91789 ) 

ENTRY TIME 6-9:30 AM
SHOW TIME 10-5PM

TROPHY CATEGORIES
1 ST & 2 ND PLACE FOR:
*BEST LOWRIDER *MOTORCYCLE *LUXURY
*IMPALA *IMPORT/EURO *SPECIAL INTEREST
*CUTLASS/REGAL *ORIGINAL 
*BOMB *CADILLAC
*TRUCK * SUV AND MORE........

1ST & 2ND PLACE FOR BICYCLES
*ORIGINAL * STREET * FULL CUSTOM

6FT TROPHY FOR BEST OF SHOW & CLUB PARTICIPATION

ENTRY DONATION CARS-TRUCKS $20. MOTORCYCLES $15 BICYCLES $10
FREE ADMISSION TO ALL SPECTATORS

FOR VENDOR INFO 
TONY (323) 404-3396
EDDIE (626) 786-4567
DANNY (323) 620-7497


*_


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

*JUST CONFIRMED KOOL AID HYDRAULICS WE'LL BE ALL OVER THIS SHOW!!*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> *UNIDOS LOS ANGELES CAR SHOW
> *_*
> AUGUST 11,2013 SUNDAY @ WALNUT H.S. ( 400 N. PIEERE ROAD 91789 )
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> *JUST CONFIRMED KOOL AID HYDRAULICS WE'LL BE ALL OVER THIS SHOW!!*


:yes:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

to the top Best of friends wil be there.


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

stock 1963ss said:


> to the top Best of friends wil be there.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

_*LOWRIDERS PHOTOGRAPHERS*__* JAE & STEPHANIE BUENO WILL BE CAPTURING SOME SNAP SHOTS..







*_


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> *UNIDOS LOS ANGELES CAR SHOW
> *_*
> AUGUST 11,2013 SUNDAY @ WALNUT H.S. ( 400 N. PIEERE ROAD 91789 )
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> *UNIDOS LOS ANGELES CAR SHOW
> *_*
> AUGUST 11,2013 SUNDAY @ WALNUT H.S. ( 400 N. PIEERE ROAD 91789 )
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

*AUGUST 11, 2013 @ CAR SHOW (WALNUT HIGH SCHOOL) FLYER COMING SOON... *


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:run: TTT


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> *AUGUST 11, 2013 @ CAR SHOW (WALNUT HIGH SCHOOL) FLYER COMING SOON... *


BUMP


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> *AUGUST 11, 2013 @ CAR SHOW (WALNUT HIGH SCHOOL) FLYER COMING SOON... *


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> *UNI**DOS LOS ANGELES CAR STTTHOW
> *_*
> AUGUST 11,2013 SUNDAY @ WALNUT H.S. ( 400 N. PIEERE ROAD 91789 )
> 
> ...


 TTT


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> *UNIDOS LOS ANGELES CAR SHOW
> *_*
> AUGUST 11,2013 SUNDAY @ WALNUT H.S. ( 400 N. PIEERE ROAD 91789 )
> 
> ...


T>T>T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I am kicking off my own cruise nights benefiting The E.C.H.O. Program, at Imperial Burgers in Buena Park starting Friday May 10th, and every other Friday after that. I will be fundraising for several causes like the "Lifer"-inmate package program, feeding the homeless, The Hagerty Famaily, Nueva Vista Elementary, and more causes as time goes on. There will be food, trophies, music, vendors, raffles and ofcourse family gatherings. I invite everyone to come on out and help me raise money that is so badly needed. Thanks in advance from my family to yours, and to all car clubs and solo riders.


Imperial Burgers
6201 Lincoln Av.
Buena Park, Ca.

Show Time is from 6-10pm. 
Cruise Nights: May 10th, 24th. June 7th, 21st. July 5th, 19th.

A lot of money is needed, but I can not raise it without your support. Thanks again, and see you all May 10th.
Need more info? (323)557-2854 Mike
Vendor spots $25


Thank You to Emotions CC for sharing your cruise night spot with me.:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> *UNIDOS LOS ANGELES CAR SHOW
> *_*
> AUGUST 11,2013 SUNDAY @ WALNUT H.S. ( 400 N. PIEERE ROAD 91789 )
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

AUGUST 11, 2013 WALNUT HIGH SCHOOL 
FLYER COMING SOON..


----------



## OldSchoolGroupeELA (Nov 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> ITS GONNA BE CRACKIN CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FLYER:thumbsup:


WHATS UP BIG RICH!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

FERNANDOZ said:


> WHATS UP BIG RICH!


SUP BRO YOU HOMIES ROLLING RIGHT:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Bump


GRACIAS HOME BOY HOPE TO SEE THE WHOLE STYLISTICS L.A AND I.E THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:run:


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

UNIDOS will be showing STONG.....


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

_*SNEAK PEEK

















*_


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

_*BIG THANKS TO ALL OUR SPONSORS :thumbsup:*_


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

Joe from Sams Kettlecorn, Confirmed. Danny glad we meet, looking forward to this event.


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

butternut said:


> Joe from Sams Kettlecorn, Confirmed. Danny glad we meet, looking forward to this event.


Thanks Joe..
For Vendor booths and info call info #'s on flyer or pm me..
Walnut High School Softball team Fundraiser Car Show
Sunday August 11, 2013.


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> _*SNEAK PEEK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUMP


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Cant wait for this show......


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> _*SNEAK PEEK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T.T.T


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> _*SNEAK PEEK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

AUGUST 11 , 2013 @ WALNUT HIGH SCHOOL.


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

butternut said:


> Joe from Sams Kettlecorn, Confirmed. Danny glad we meet, looking forward to this event.


SAME HERE JOE UNIDOS WANTS TO THANK YOU CAN'T WAIT TO PICK SOME MORE POPCORN UP THAT'S GOOD STUFF LOL


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

BIG SHOT OUT TO ALL OUR VENDORS AND SPONSORS UNIDOS CAN'T THANK YOU ENOUGH LOOKING FORWARD TO AUG.11 2013. WE ARE STILL LOOKING FOR VENDORS IF INTERESTED YOU CAN P.M. ONE OF OUR MEMBERS THANKS


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

Chubbroc94 said:


> ttt


BUMP


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> _*SNEAK PEEK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> _*SNEAK PEEK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> _*SNEAK PEEK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UNIDOS T.T.T


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

BACK ON TOP.


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS CUSTOM CAR SHOW AUGUST 11 SAVE THE DATE NICE CARS , GOOD FOOD & GOOD TIMES


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

gema68 said:


> UNIDOS CUSTOM CAR SHOW AUGUST 11 SAVE THE DATE NICE CARS , GOOD FOOD & GOOD TIMES


TO THE TOP


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

Chubbroc94 said:


> UNIDOS T.T.T


BUMP TTT


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Vendor Spots available call info #'s flyer.

WWWUNIDOSCCLA.COM


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS WANTS TO GIVE A BIG SHOT OUT TO ALL OUR SPONSORS PAC WEST HOME LOANS,FRANK'S AUTO BODY,CBM HYDRAULICS,OEM AUTO PAINT SUPPLIES,LOS AMIGOS RESTAURANT,R.C.DIE WELDING REAL RECOGNIZE REAL WALNUT LIQUORETTE,BROTHERS AWARDS,BETTER THOUGH BASKETBALL LEAGUES LAST BUT NOT LEAST WALNUT H.S.


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

VENDOR SPOTS ARE STILL AVAILABLE CALL NUMBERS ON FLYER FOR MORE INFO


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

gema68 said:


> UNIDOS WANTS TO GIVE A BIG SHOT OUT TO ALL OUR SPONSORS PAC WEST HOME LOANS,FRANK'S AUTO BODY,CBM HYDRAULICS,OEM AUTO PAINT SUPPLIES,LOS AMIGOS RESTAURANT,R.C.DIE WELDING REAL RECOGNIZE REAL WALNUT LIQUORETTE,BROTHERS AWARDS,BETTER THOUGH BASKETBALL LEAGUES LAST BUT NOT LEAST WALNUT H.S.


WELL SAID..


----------



## citylife68 (Jun 26, 2012)

CITYLIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT,UNIDOS CC AND THE SOFTBALL TEAM...


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

_*Just wanted to say Thanks for all the support*_ ........


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> _*SNEAK PEEK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

citylife68 said:


> CITYLIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT,UNIDOS CC AND THE SOFTBALL TEAM...


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CITY LIFE C.C SEE U GUYS THERE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sinisster65 said:


> TTT :thumbsup:





Johnny562 said:


> T T T


 THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOMIES:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

*CONFIRMED LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING OUR SHOW.. :thumbsup:


*


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the Bump Westcoastlowrider


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chubbroc94 said:


> UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:
> 
> 
> > _*SNEAK PEEK
> ...


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> *CONFIRMED LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING OUR SHOW.. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chubbroc94 said:


> UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:
> 
> 
> > *CONFIRMED LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING OUR SHOW.. :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

_*JUst want *__*to say *__*Thanks *__*to all the *__*sponsors*__* and car clubs *__*for your *__*Support*_..................


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

To The Top


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

T.T.T.


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Chubbroc94 said:


> _*JUst want *__*to say *__*Thanks *__*to all the *__*sponsors*__* and car clubs *__*for your *
> 
> __*Support*_..................


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chubbroc94 said:


> Chubbroc94 said:
> 
> 
> > UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:
> ...


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

CAR SHOW BUMP


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> _*SNEAK PEEK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

MORNING BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Everyone be sure to bring your canopy's,chairs and BBQ's must be charcoal no propane and food as if u were going to the beach yourself for the day. Flyer coming soon


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

THURSDAY BUMP..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> TTT! :thumbsup:Thanks for the support.........:biggrin:


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chubbroc94 said:


> Chubbroc94 said:
> 
> 
> > UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:
> ...


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

FRIDAY BUMP.


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

_*TO THE TOP...*_


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

SUNDAY BUMP TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chubbroc94 said:


> UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:
> 
> 
> > *CONFIRMED LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING OUR SHOW.. :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

BIG BUMP AUGUST 11, 2013 WALNUT H.S.


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

BUMP...


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:THIS SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:TOMORROW :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

CAR SHOW BUMP..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BUMP TO THE TOP!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> *JUST CONFIRMED KOOL AID HYDRAULICS WE'LL BE ALL OVER THIS SHOW!!*


TO THE TOP


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> _*LOWRIDERS PHOTOGRAPHERS*__* JAE & STEPHANIE BUENO WILL BE CAPTURING SOME SNAP SHOTS..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P 
JAE BUENO


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chubbroc94 said:


> Chubbroc94 said:
> 
> 
> > Chubbroc94 said:
> ...


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chubbroc94 said:


> _*JUst want *__*to say *__*Thanks *__*to all the *__*sponsors*__* and car clubs *__*for your *__*Support*_..................


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Bump TTT


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Unidos CC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the bump CHOLO DJ...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ya sabes my brother...


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

COME OUT AND SUPPORT WALNUT HS SOFTBALL TEAM THERE WILL BE FOOD, MUSIC AND A BUNCH OF NICE CARS


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

SAVE THE DATE AUG 11 WALNUT HIGH SCHOOL WALNUT CALIFORNIA GET UR RIDES READY N SHINED UP GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW!!!!!


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

ALMOST HERE BUMP TO THE TOP.


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hope to see you all there......


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

COME AND SHOW OFF YOUR LOWRIDER THERE WILL BE GOOD FOOD GOOD MUSIC AND AWARDS BRING THE FAMILY FOR A GOOD TIME


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

T T T


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

VENDOR SPOTS STILL AVAILABLE CALL # S ON FLYER FOR INFO


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> _*SNEAK PEEK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST OPENED 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD FOR CAR TROPHIES


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BUMP TO THE TOP SHOW IS AROUND THE CORNE GET UR RIDES READY N BRING THEM DOWN GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

del toro said:


> BUMP TO THE TOP SHOW IS AROUND THE CORNE GET UR RIDES READY N BRING THEM DOWN GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK!!!


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS CAR SHOW BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS LOS ANGELES


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP BIG ROB .. HOPE SEE OUT THERE.


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Robert =woody65= said:


> :yes:


HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE HOMIE.


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

SAVE THE DATE AUG 11 ! BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

_*JUst want *__*to say *__*Thanks *__*to all the *__*sponsors*__* and car clubs *__*for your *__*Support*_..................


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

_*BUMP TO THE TOP :thumbsup:*_


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:







:wave:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

8 MORE DAYS MUCHACHOS!!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THIS SUNDAY FAMILY EVENT COME OUT AND SHOW UR RIDE.


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

WE'LL BE HAVING NICE QUALITY TROPHIES NO CHEAP SHIT HERE HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS LOS ANGELES GETTING READY TO GIVE EVERYBODY A GOOD SHOW BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY OUT COME CHECK OUT ALL THE NICE CARS HERE SOME MUSIC N HAVE A BITE TO EAT THIS SUNDAY WALNUT HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Come out and show your ride...... Hope to see you all there.


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

JUST PICKED UP TROPHIES BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

_*THIS SUNDAY IT'S GOING DOWN... HOPE TO YOU SEE THERE.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*_


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS TO THE TOP A FEW DAYS AWAY BEFORE THE SHOW!


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> TTT!:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP RAGHOUSE75


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

_*FRIDAY BUMP :thumbsup::thumbsup: *_


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

LET'S DO THIS BOYS


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB WILL C THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT!!! TYMERZ OR NOTHIN


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BIG THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDES FOR SUPPORTING OUR SHOW:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> BIG THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDES FOR SUPPORTING OUR SHOW:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

CITYLIFE had a great time thank you UNIDOS :thumbsup:


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

I enjoyed your show. Here's a few pics...


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

BEARFACE said:


> CITYLIFE had a great time thank you UNIDOS :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CITYLIFE!!!!


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

6DEUCE6 said:


> I enjoyed your show. Here's a few pics...
> View attachment 681362
> View attachment 681363
> View attachment 681364
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICTURE'S 6DUECE6 AND SUPPORT!!!


----------

